# Weight loss



## Teessideguy66 (May 10, 2019)

Since finding out I've type 2 diabetes I have researched what changes I should make regarding food, drink and activities/exercise and I have lost 6lb in weight in 5 days. I was wondering if this is normal?


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2019)

Teessideguy66 said:


> Since finding out I've type 2 diabetes I have researched what changes I should make regarding food, drink and activities/exercise and I have lost 6lb in weight in 5 days. I was wondering if this is normal?


Well done Teessideguy66. That's what I would be doing too


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2019)

Swapping from a low calorie low fat high carb diet to Atkins, I lost 1kg each day and had to make adjustments to 'only' lose two kg a week - low carb is very effective.


----------



## Jodee (May 10, 2019)

Teessideguy66 said:


> Since finding out I've type 2 diabetes I have researched what changes I should make regarding food, drink and activities/exercise and I have lost 6lb in weight in 5 days. I was wondering if this is normal?


Well done Teessideguy.  You must be doing something right 

What sort of things are you doing with diet and exercise?


----------

